# You are mine forever.



## Qimaster

We need to know how to say the following phrase, 'You are mine forever.' It is being spoken as a sacred vow. Thanks.


----------



## gonerill

I think you can translate *"in aeternum meus es tu" *giving a sacred meaning, and translating forever as for the whole life and after death.

I hope you'll find helpful.


----------



## pantarhei

gonerill said:


> I think you can translate *"in aeternum meus es tu" *giving a sacred meaning, and translating forever as for the whole life and after death.
> 
> I hope you'll find helpful.



But if it is addressed to a woman, _mea_.

EDIT: I'd also suggest _eris_


----------



## Qimaster

The phrase is addressed from a woman to a man.  Would *in aeternum meus es tu *be correct?


----------



## bibax

Addressed to a man:

In aeternum meus es tu. (You are mine forever)
In aeternum meus eris tu. (You will be ...)

In omne tempus meus es tu. (... for all time)
In omne tempus meus eris tu.


----------



## Qimaster

Thank you!


----------



## pantarhei

bibax said:


> Addressed to a man:
> 
> In aeternum meus es tu. (You are mine forever)
> In aeternum meus eris tu. (You will be ...)
> 
> In omne (_or_ omn*i*) temp*ore* meus es tu. (... for all time)
> In omne (_or_ omn*i*) temp*ore* meus eris tu.


----------



## bibax

in omni tempore (abl.) = in all times (an answer to When ...?)

in omne tempus (acc.) = for all times (an answer to "For what period of time...?)

If I am not mistaken.


----------



## pantarhei

Yes you are right, it's better with the accusative, I'm sorry


----------



## Qimaster

We will go with *In aeternum meus es tu*.  Granted it means that the vow will be in place forever and is not subject to time.. but rather eternity.  Thank you again for all your help!


----------

